# Worst Roommate stories



## Geronimo (Mar 8, 2004)

I was wondering what is the worst story that invovles a roommate.  I bet I can trump it with my current one.  Or maybe I should hope that someone, somewhere has a worse story.


----------



## Not Neve (Mar 8, 2004)

Geronimo, I don't have time to tell it now but I'll be back to tell my story.  I suspect there will be other stories by then.  Can't wait to hear yours!


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Mar 8, 2004)

i think the worst i got is the classic sex while i sleep.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 8, 2004)

while this may sound tantalising, it was really not. I had a lesbian roommate during college... she was a bit of a hag though. She constantly pinched my food, and when she moved out she stole 6 of my favourite cds, my oscillating fan some furniture, photographs (arty ones that i took ) and some other stuff. 

she did have her lesbian friends over, but i was never attracted enough to either of them to ask for a show, and luckily they never shagged in my appartment, at least i was never aware of it. 

Not the worlds worst roomie storie, but she made off with a some personal cds which were signed by the artist and my personal photography prints - grrrr  issed:   

if i find ever find her, i'll get biblical on her!  just kiddin'


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 8, 2004)

I had a lesbian roomate before too   Of course she didn't know it at the time and the other roomate was her boyfriend.  There was a few nights of drama in that apartment.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 8, 2004)

Ok let me list the weirdness of my roomate.  

Since we moved into the new apt (dec 26) he has showered maybe, 3 times.  Yesterday being one of them.  The only redeeming factor is he stays in his room all the time.  Only comes out when he smokes on the balcony.  It is so bad that when he visits our friend across the hall, that after he lives his 2.5 year old asks why my roommate stinks so bad.  My friend then proceeds to spray every where he sits.  In the old place he atleast showered once a week if not more.  

When we where signing the lease, he mentions to the landlord that money is tight but he is thinking about buying a new 30K+ truck.  Then goes on how if the deposit money does not show up in his account within a week, he does not have the funds.  But dont worry he says, because my bank will just wait till I do have the funds.  No NSF charge or anything.  The look on the landlords face was of sheer horror.  

Lastly the guy got a new job last month, but forgot to ask when he will start to recieve payment of wages.  So he missed one months rent and then finally got the money but the f***ing check bounces that he wrote me.  Yet it happened again last week too.  Luckily I budget these NSF and the various charges into my budget so the landlord gets his money on time.  Sometimes I wish I didnt help him out and let him move in with me awhile ago.  

There are more stories but oh well huh.  Anyone want to move to Alaska  :king:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 8, 2004)

you win. kill him, kill him now..


md


----------



## Dew (Mar 8, 2004)

OMG!!! he doesnt shower?  :shock:  .. jeese, how can u stand the stinch  :?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 8, 2004)

Dew said:
			
		

> OMG!!! he doesnt shower?  :shock:  .. jeese, how can u stand the stinch  :?



Like I said he is in his room all the time.  I can tell when he comes out of it though.  I guess this is the only time it is nice having a bad nose.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 8, 2004)

GROSS! uke:


----------



## Dew (Mar 8, 2004)

maybe he's depressed or mentally impaired  :?  ... dude, that's not normal :?  .. something is wrong with him ... maybe u should have a talk with him and ask if he's feeling ok .. maybe intervention is necessary  :?


----------



## doxx (Mar 8, 2004)

*drags roommate to the shower*


----------



## Not Neve (Mar 8, 2004)

Geronimo, you may win but if so, i'm right behind you!  

My 1st roommate always had something going on.  She had a job when we moved in together but within days she was unemployed.  She never did tell me what happened (did she quit/was she fired).

She had a boyfriend, who was married!  Thankfully they didn't hang out at our place much.  But I came home from work one weekend and our neighbor met me in the driveway.  Apparently the wife showed up at our place.  I later found out that the wife went into our apartment, into my roommates room and pulled the phone cord out of the wall because my roommate kept calling there.  

Oh, and last but not least, she also informed me at one point that she had crabs  :roll:  and thought she should warn me since we only had one bathroom.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 8, 2004)

Dew said:
			
		

> maybe he's depressed or mentally impaired  :?  ... dude, that's not normal :?  .. something is wrong with him ... maybe u should have a talk with him and ask if he's feeling ok .. maybe intervention is necessary  :?



Well not to get to deep into his life on this board, but I have talked to him, about things.  Hell that is why I asked if he wanted to move out of this mom's house and into my 2nd bedroom.  He is just a weird guy.  I do believe the old saying "What goes around, comes around" is being fulfilled here.  He is really a self centered a$$hole at his core.  That is why I said I wish sometimes I was not such a .... nice guy and tried to help him out.

@Not Neve

Yeah I would say they are pretty close.  I guess I would say you win, since it seemed to affect.  For me it is almost out of sight out of mind.  Except the money issue.


----------



## Not Neve (Mar 8, 2004)

By the way, Geronimo, that _is_ very nice of you to let him move in with you.  I hope you are rewarded for your generosity!


----------



## GimpyPoop (Mar 9, 2004)

Yo,
Okay ya'll sit tight, my ex-roomie was like a geniune Satan spawn.  
I lived with her for three years too!  Okay, it's going to be long!
A list of her . . . annoying qualities:
1.  She did A LOT of drugs - mostly prescription pills, mushrooms, and pot.  Which I was fine with at first, but the thing is, she tried to slip the liquid prescription (which uh yeah, she wasn't prescribed) medicines into my food and drink because she was annoyed that I was such a "goody goody."
2.  She drank excessively.  Twice I had to stay up all night monitoring her delirium.  Cleaning up her vomit.  She vomited dark brown stuff all over me one of the times.  That just made me want to die inside - considering I myself havent' vomitted since I was 10 due to an intense disgust of vomit.  
3.  She would make me meals out of rotten potatoes and watch me pretend to eat it (I would half-masicate some of it and then dump out the rest when she was using the restroom or distracted).  She would also prepare meals for me out of canned veggies and tofu (gross, just gross) and keep her creation in the for three weeks and try to force me to eat it.  
4.  She found a credit card and tried to covince me for two days to commit credit card fraud with her!  She had done it before so she assured me it would be perfectly untraceable.  I was steadfast in my resolve to say no, I even offered her my car so that she could go and commit her fraud if she really desired so, but somehow she made me feel guilty for refusing to partake in her life of crime.  
5.  She offered to bring her dad's old furniture for our apartments for two years and then the last year of living with her (I couldn't take it anymore), she said I owed her $300 for all the moving costs (even though most of the stuff she moved were items like her bed, her plant stands, her stereo system, etc.) so she refused to pay me for the months of the rent that I covered for her (she had spent all her money on drugs).  
6.  We split groceries costs every other week.  But somehow for the weeks in which I had to pay, she always picked up products like "feminine vaginal spray" and other um . . . things I never used.
7.  She tried to befriend all my friends by buying them houseplants.  My friends were all freaked out.  
Anyway, I stopped talking to her completely.  She started getting insanely jealous the last year we lived together because I was more interested in my studies and my boyfriend (who went to school far away)
than chaperoning her at parties, driving around, and sitting around inhaling her second hand smoke.  Recently, out of the blue, she IMed me trying to invite me to her brother's party.  I kindly said no and blocked her.
Roommates - Never again!
Me, the Flea


----------



## Dew (Mar 9, 2004)

the horror stories  :shock:  .. guess that's why i never had a roommate ... i had 2 previous live-in boyfriends though


----------

